# Rating dropped in 1 day, should I be worried?



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Yesterday I had a 5.0 rating, I've only had about 32 rides, I'm a new driver. Now today all of a sudden I'm 4.45. So I'm guessing it must be one pax gave me a very low 1 or 2 star to drop it that much. I haven't had any problems with any of the pax, they've all seemed nice or ok, and I've gotten 3 compliments, 2 of the new badges, etc. I dunno, should I be worried? That's a huge drop and was kind of mean of someone to do that if they didn't have a serious problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Yesterday I had a 5.0 rating, I've only had about 32 rides, I'm a new driver. Now today all of a sudden I'm 4.45. So I'm guessing it must be one pax gave me a very low 1 or 2 star to drop it that much. I haven't had any problems with any of the pax, they've all seemed nice or ok, and I've gotten 3 compliments, 2 of the new badges, etc. I dunno, should I be worried? That's a huge drop and was kind of mean of someone to do that if they didn't have a serious problem.


Find a REAL JOB !
SCREW UBER


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Find a REAL JOB !
> SCREW UBER


Tis the season for a-hole pax


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Yesterday I had a 5.0 rating, I've only had about 32 rides, I'm a new driver. Now today all of a sudden I'm 4.45. So I'm guessing it must be one pax gave me a very low 1 or 2 star to drop it that much. I haven't had any problems with any of the pax, they've all seemed nice or ok, and I've gotten 3 compliments, 2 of the new badges, etc. I dunno, should I be worried? That's a huge drop and was kind of mean of someone to do that if they didn't have a serious problem.


Riders are deucebags bottom line. Your car can be perfect and clean but if they are pissed about something your screwed.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm starting to think that yes, lol.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/quitting-uber-after-2nd-week.104336/#post-1603426


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I'm not writing a letter, but I do wonder about it And I thought in this market less than 4.5 meant you're in trouble and have to take a class or something. But I guess I'll see what happens. I got another 5 star tonight, but only took it up to 4.46, so I don't understand how they're calculating these.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well I'm not writing a letter, but I do wonder about it And I thought in this market less than 4.5 meant you're in trouble and have to take a class or something. But I guess I'll see what happens. I got another 5 star tonight, but only took it up to 4.46, so I don't understand how they're calculating these.


With this job you are expendable. Any day or ride can be your last.

Uber gives the pax to much power with these ratings. With this damn election and the holidays coming up everyone seems to be pissed off. Problem is we get the brunt of it as drivers. Alot of drivers have probably taken a hit lately with there ratings I have.

I wouldn't be surprised if the badges are a substitute for a 5 star rating. Somehow I got 5 badges but my rating drop .04? WTF. Also my 5 star ride count did go up but the ratings go down. Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well tonight somehow a wrong turn got taken (still not sure if it was me or the pax telling me to go a different way), and I ended up on the wrong bridge across the bay and added about 5-10 minutes to their trip, and they were really upset. At the end I got out and offered them all the money in my pocket because I could see they were really upset, but they refused and stomped away. I think part of it was that it was late at night and they were being charged over 2x surge from the airport, so instead of a $20 fare it was like $57. Without the mistake it still would have been a $50 fare I think. But who knows I may wake up to being deactivated in the morning or another half point taken off my rating, lol. 

Oh well once we were on the bridge it was too late, and I apologized and everything I could do, I think part of it was just being pissed at the surge. I guess we'll see what happens- that was my first navigation mistake though. They haven't rated me yet though and it's been over an hour, I don't know how long they have to do that or when it shows up.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

In addition, I probably should find out where to see the pax rating before I click to accept. Right now I'm clicking on every single ride offered, and giving all pax 5 stars, and I'm reading that might not be a good idea.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> In addition, I probably should find out where to see the pax rating before I click to accept. Right now I'm clicking on every single ride offered, and giving all pax 5 stars, and I'm reading that might not be a good idea.


Im guilty of this and I think its hurting me a bit. But you also have to keep in mind you could get a new rider with a 5.0 rating who is a ****** its a double edge sword.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well tonight somehow a wrong turn got taken (still not sure if it was me or the pax telling me to go a different way), and I ended up on the wrong bridge across the bay and added about 5-10 minutes to their trip, and they were really upset. At the end I got out and offered them all the money in my pocket because I could see they were really upset, but they refused and stomped away. I think part of it was that it was late at night and they were being charged over 2x surge from the airport, so instead of a $20 fare it was like $57. Without the mistake it still would have been a $50 fare I think. But who knows I may wake up to being deactivated in the morning or another half point taken off my rating, lol.
> 
> Oh well once we were on the bridge it was too late, and I apologized and everything I could do, I think part of it was just being pissed at the surge. I guess we'll see what happens- that was my first navigation mistake though. They haven't rated me yet though and it's been over an hour, I don't know how long they have to do that or when it shows up.


They can rate you up to 48 hours after the trip I believe.

Now you can refend the rider the difference as a courteous problem is you will get slammed regardless and the rider won't see.the credit right away.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Yesterday I had a 5.0 rating, I've only had about 32 rides, I'm a new driver. Now today all of a sudden I'm 4.45. So I'm guessing it must be one pax gave me a very low 1 or 2 star to drop it that much. I haven't had any problems with any of the pax, they've all seemed nice or ok, and I've gotten 3 compliments, 2 of the new badges, etc. I dunno, should I be worried? That's a huge drop and was kind of mean of someone to do that if they didn't have a serious problem.


You need more trips.. the rating system only work in your favor with more trips


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Stand your ground. If it's the wrong bridge tell them it's the right bridge and that they are wrong. Offer to stop the car in the middle of the bridge and let them hop out if they don't like their ride. Tell them it is illegal to distract an Uber driver and that you can have their account deactivated.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Report Mr bridge expert to Uber for being rude, intoxicated, and threatening violence and ask not to be matched with him ever again immediately after the ride.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well sure enough, I woke up today to my rating had gone down to 4.21. So I put in a complaint about the couple and asked not to be paired with them again. It probably won't help my rating though. I don't see where you can change the rating of the pax in the current app though, I was going to change their rating to 1 to help warn other drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Well sure enough, I woke up today to my rating had gone down to 4.21. So I put in a complaint about the couple and asked not to be paired with them again. It probably won't help my rating though. I don't see where you can change the rating of the pax in the current app though, I was going to change their rating to 1 to help warn other drivers.


Select tbe trip... then help.... then then rider feedback ... then I'd like to change the rating ... it will ask for the rating on one line, just put the number. Then the next line will ask for a reason. Just be simple... rude, rated wrong originally etc...

A few bad ratings whwb you are new will affect your average dramatically. It happenes to almost everone at first.

Just keep going, dont try so hard let thing be natural... you'll be okay


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Once you have a significant # of rated trips your average will stay fairly steady. 

My ave for the last 2 weeks: 4.55 and 4.75, my average went up ladt week.. from 4.80 to 4.81....


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Select tbe trip... then help.... then then rider feedback ... then I'd like to change the rating ... it will ask for the rating on one line, just put the number. Then the next line will ask for a reason. Just be simple... rude, rated wrong originally etc...
> 
> A few bad ratings whwb you are new will affect your average dramatically. It happenes to almost everone at first.
> 
> Just keep going, dont try so hard let thing be natural... you'll be okay


Thank you- ok I went in and changed it. Thank you for the encouragement  I thought I was doing so well up until yesterday. I will keep going and see what happens. Most of the pax seem very nice actually, I guess there's just a few bad eggs. I may avoid the airport late at night too- having surge pricing plus grumpy travelers after a day on planes might not be a good mix for a pleasant trip.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Holiday said:


> You need more trips.. the rating system only work in your favor with more trips


The rating system only works for uber and pax not the driver.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

A T said:


> The rating system only works for uber and pax not the driver.


Well that's another thing I was wondering too, does it show the pax rating when the ping trip request shows up and that circle starts counting down? I always click it so fast that I don't see much, I should wait and read it a little more.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well that's another thing I was wondering too, does it show the pax rating when the ping trip request shows up and that circle starts counting down? I always click it so fast that I don't see much, I should wait and read it a little more.


Yes. You get about 10 seconds to respond to the ping.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If you have 17 5☆s a 4☆ a 1☆ and a 2☆ 
That's a 4.6... 

It will come up...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber won't deactivate you until you have 100 rated trips. So relax be confident and give out more rides. The more 5 star rides you give the better your ratings will be. Just tell the passenger you are new and and learning. I was very bad when I started out. 17 , 5 stars is still 77%. So try your best .


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well tonight I went out for some more rides, and I managed to bring the average back up .1 to 4.31 and got another compliment. I think I have about 40 rides total, but I don't think anywhere near that many ratings. It says 11 5 star. Maybe things are headed back in the right direction.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well tonight I went out for some more rides, and I managed to bring the average back up .1 to 4.31 and got another compliment. I think I have about 40 rides total, but I don't think anywhere near that many ratings. Maybe things are headed back in the right direction.


Avoid bridges at all costs.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

A T said:


> Avoid bridges at all costs.


Well that's hard to do sometimes here in Tampa, lol. Although I guess I did today, didn't have to go over to Pinellas. Like I was saying, maybe I should avoid the airport. I was kind of hanging out there yesterday, and got a couple of long lucrative fares, but yea one of them was the nightmare one. The other one was actually all the way from TIA to longboat key! $45! No wonder the guy asked me if it was a surge before he got in, lol.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well tonight somehow a wrong turn got taken (still not sure if it was me or the pax telling me to go a different way), and I ended up on the wrong bridge across the bay and added about 5-10 minutes to their trip, and they were really upset. At the end I got out and offered them all the money in my pocket because I could see they were really upset, but they refused and stomped away. I think part of it was that it was late at night and they were being charged over 2x surge from the airport, so instead of a $20 fare it was like $57. Without the mistake it still would have been a $50 fare I think. But who knows I may wake up to being deactivated in the morning or another half point taken off my rating, lol.
> 
> Oh well once we were on the bridge it was too late, and I apologized and everything I could do, I think part of it was just being pissed at the surge. I guess we'll see what happens- that was my first navigation mistake though. They haven't rated me yet though and it's been over an hour, I don't know how long they have to do that or when it shows up.


You need to learn how to save your rating if its not too late. When you made that wrong turn that is going to take you way out of the way, you say sorry my mistake. I'm going to close the ride now and take you the rest of the way on me. If you had of done that, you most likely would have gotten 5 stars. Now if you are not already deactivated and you want to move up fast, assuming you are not just a bad driver. End the ride a block before you reach the destination, give the riders 5 stars and swipe it closed before the end of the block. Some will say that this creates an insurance issue but it does not. Pax insured until they exit the vehicle. PS. First ask, is this the final destination. Is everyone getting out here.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I did offer them about $20 right at the time they were getting upset, and again at the end, but especially the wife was very upset and said that their time was worth more than the money. So who knows what was going thru their heads, they would not accept the cash. I think they were just irritated, possibly about more than just the Uber ride. It all seemed like such an overreaction to what was happening, that I think they were either having other problems or had been drinking, and the wrong turn just boiled over the kettle.

Like as an example, when they found out we were on the bridge that they didn't want to use, she immediately started saying "you HAVE to make a u turn!" real loud, like they didn't know you couldn't u-turn in a situation like that. And then started saying things like "ugh, this is going to take an extra HOUR to get home!" when that clearly wasn't the case. They just exaggerated everything in their minds. 

I tried thinking about it putting myself in their shoes, what if an Uber driver had taken me out of the way 5-10 minutes, and yes I would have been irritated a little, and maybe asked for adjustment if I thought it was too much, but I would not have acted the way this couple did. They have a fancy condo on the beach, and I think they just feel entitled and that everyone else is beneath them and incompetent. But I only met them for a half hour, who knows.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I just looked again, 30 minutes to an hour after my rating was an improved 4.31, and now all of a sudden it's plummeted way down to 4.18. I just really really don't get this. I really don't. All my rides tonight were fine. I absolutely do not understand, and I guess I just won't pay attention to the ratings anymore until I get deactivated, because this is just ridiculous. I don't know what else to say. I have an immaculate 2016 car, I've been as nice as I can to everyone, I have the mints and water in the car, I don't smell or dress in rags....I give up, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Nothingtodo (Oct 18, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well I just looked again, 30 minutes to an hour after my rating was an improved 4.31, and now all of a sudden it's plummeted way down to 4.18. I just really really don't get this. I really don't. All my rides tonight were fine. I absolutely do not understand, and I guess I just won't pay attention to the ratings anymore until I get deactivated, because this is just ridiculous. I don't know what else to say. I have an immaculate 2016 car, I've been as nice as I can to everyone, I have the mints and water in the car, I don't smell or dress in rags....I give up, I don't know what else to say.


You need to learn to ignore ratings and put in your best effort concentrate on the route as well as put on a relax feeling taking riders to their destinations. Emphasizing too much on your ratings after every ride makes things worse. I maintained a 5 star ratings for 3 weeks from start until it was ruined by an unreasonable rider, to 4.4 overnight. I was shocked. Even received a reminder that my rating fell below satisfaction level. After that, I just drive feeling.....wtf....so what if I were to be deactivated. I will make my next ride as smooth and happy as possible. I never look back, even thump to the radio in every ride. 2 months after that till today, my rating stands at 4.75 average. Don't fred over it. Just drive. See the takings at the end. Who cares about rating as long you feel good in what you do. You can do it. Just like what Kenny Rogers sang about the Gambler......you don't count your money, when you sitting at the table...... Hope you know what I mean.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

I see what you're saying. I'm taking tomorrow off to decompress a little bit. I guess there's nothing else I can do, I'll just have to try to ignore the ratings and hope they don't deactivate me. And maybe as a backup I should go ahead and start the process to get approved to drive a yellow taxi, at least then random people couldn't get me fired just by pressing a button. I know that's a little extreme to put it that way, but it's basically true.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> I see what you're saying. I'm taking tomorrow off to decompress a little bit. I guess there's nothing else I can do, I'll just have to try to ignore the ratings and hope they don't deactivate me. And maybe as a backup I should go ahead and start the process to get approved to drive a yellow taxi, at least then random people couldn't get me fired just by pressing a button. I know that's a little extreme to put it that way, but it's basically true.


Im curious if pax can open a new account can drivers do it as well? Doesn't seem that any actual people check this stuff when you sign up.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

A T said:


> Im curious if pax can open a new account can drivers do it as well? Doesn't seem that any actual people check this stuff when you sign up.


Yea curious about that- i know you have to enter your DL, but who knows if they cross check that with previous accounts, lol.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

To level yourself back to 4.6 rating only 5 star ratings help you. This is how many 5 star ratings you need to cancel out a single lower rated ride.
one 4 star ride takes two 5 star rides
one 3 star ride takes four 5 star rides
One 2 star ride takes seven 5 star rides
One 1 star ride takes 10 5 star rides to cancel out.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Actually that kind of gives me hope. Right now I only have 11 5 star ratings, so I'm guessing I probably have less than 20 ratings total, which means I probably have some time by the time I reach 100 ratings to cancel out those lower ones. I guess we'll see. I wish they would lower the minimum a bit though to like 4.0. It's pretty stressful thinking I have to always have 4.6 or above.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Yesterday I had a 5.0 rating, I've only had about 32 rides, I'm a new driver. Now today all of a sudden I'm 4.45. So I'm guessing it must be one pax gave me a very low 1 or 2 star to drop it that much. I haven't had any problems with any of the pax, they've all seemed nice or ok, and I've gotten 3 compliments, 2 of the new badges, etc. I dunno, should I be worried? That's a huge drop and was kind of mean of someone to do that if they didn't have a serious problem.


My rating is staying between 4.89 and 4.90. It is not moving much from there. Once you pile up the trips, your rating should stabilize more.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Actually that kind of gives me hope. Right now I only have 11 5 star ratings, so I'm guessing I probably have less than 20 ratings total, which means I probably have some time by the time I reach 100 ratings to cancel out those lower ones. I guess we'll see. I wish they would lower the minimum a bit though to like 4.0. It's pretty stressful thinking I have to always have 4.6 or above.


Be nice if they changed the rating system where its fairer for drivers but we know that won't happen though.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> To level yourself back to 4.6 rating only 5 star ratings help you. This is how many 5 star ratings you need to cancel out a single lower rated ride.
> one 4 star ride takes two 5 star rides
> one 3 star ride takes four 5 star rides
> One 2 star ride takes seven 5 star rides
> One 1 star ride takes 10 5 star rides to cancel out.


Good info


----------



## Nell (Sep 27, 2016)

A T said:


> With this job you are expendable. Any day or ride can be your last.
> 
> Uber gives the pax to much power with these ratings. With this damn election and the holidays coming up everyone seems to be pissed off. Problem is we get the brunt of it as drivers. Alot of drivers have probably taken a hit lately with there ratings I have.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the badges are a substitute for a 5 star rating. Somehow I got 5 badges but my rating drop .04? WTF. Also my 5 star ride count did go up but the ratings go down. Something doesn't add up here.


very true.. i can personally attest to this


----------



## Nell (Sep 27, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well tonight somehow a wrong turn got taken (still not sure if it was me or the pax telling me to go a different way), and I ended up on the wrong bridge across the bay and added about 5-10 minutes to their trip, and they were really upset. At the end I got out and offered them all the money in my pocket because I could see they were really upset, but they refused and stomped away. I think part of it was that it was late at night and they were being charged over 2x surge from the airport, so instead of a $20 fare it was like $57. Without the mistake it still would have been a $50 fare I think. But who knows I may wake up to being deactivated in the morning or another half point taken off my rating, lol.
> 
> Oh well once we were on the bridge it was too late, and I apologized and everything I could do, I think part of it was just being pissed at the surge. I guess we'll see what happens- that was my first navigation mistake though. They haven't rated me yet though and it's been over an hour, I don't know how long they have to do that or when it shows up.


the best way to correct that error was to end the trip as soon as that exit was missed, weather if it was 5min until drop off. 
It shows error correction on your path if pax decide to dispute the fare


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Nell said:


> the best way to correct that error was to end the trip as soon as that exit was missed, weather if it was 5min until drop off.
> It shows error correction on your path if pax decide to dispute the fare


Well that would have meant driving most of the fare for free, since it was right at the beginning.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well an update- tonight seemed to go pretty smoothly, and I now have 15 5 star trips and the rating has improved to 4.33. But like everybody said, I won't pay that much attention to the ratings just yet I guess. I did get the report for last week, which said I did 28 trips, 10 of which were rated, 7 were 5 star, and the average was 4.40. So doing the math the other 3 had to be three 3's, or more likely it was 2 4's and one asshole who gave a 1.

Edited to add, I also got my first UberEats delivery tonight, totally unexpected and out of the blue. Uber hadn't even sent an email saying I was online for that yet or sent the hot/cold bag. It was a decent fare though, I made $10 for a fairly close delivery- more than I would have made with a passenger for that distance. So these may be worth it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Stand your ground. If it's the wrong bridge tell them it's the right bridge and that they are wrong. Offer to stop the car in the middle of the bridge and let them hop out if they don't like their ride. Tell them it is illegal to distract an Uber driver and that you can have their account deactivated.


This is definitely a terrible idea. If you mess up navigating fess up to it. I missed an exit once, they were a little upset but I apologized and explained it was a long night. Got a 5 dollar tip.

Now if you do what you suggest you will definitely get reported to uber who will refund them for your bad driving.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

One other thing if your rating is really low it is not just the Pax you need to look at yourself. Are you driving smoothly? Pleasant? (No need to talk anyones head off) . These things really help


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> One other thing if your rating is really low it is not just the Pax you need to look at yourself. Are you driving smoothly? Pleasant? (No need to talk anyones head off) . These things really help


This ^

OP, you seem like a nice person and your car is new and clean, so that leaves navigation and driving skills. Are you taking lots of wrong turns? Are you tailgating or making unsafe lane changes? Speeding? Sudden stops and lurching starts? Any near-misses with passengers in the car? If it's not any of these things, then personal hygiene? Do you have a TRUMP or HILLARY sticker on your car? People are polarized right now and politics is a good way to upset some folks.

My guess is that you're nervous and, as a result, your driving is less-than-perfect and is giving your passengers the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

freediverdude said:


> Yesterday I had a 5.0 rating, I've only had about 32 rides, I'm a new driver. Now today all of a sudden I'm 4.45. So I'm guessing it must be one pax gave me a very low 1 or 2 star to drop it that much. I haven't had any problems with any of the pax, they've all seemed nice or ok, and I've gotten 3 compliments, 2 of the new badges, etc. I dunno, should I be worried? That's a huge drop and was kind of mean of someone to do that if they didn't have a serious problem.


Don't think to much about it,you need a few rides for you're ratings to balance out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Holiday said:


> You need more trips.. the rating system only work in your favor with more trips


Very true. Stick with it and get to 500 rides. Things will smooth out and a single 1 star will barely affect you.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

terrifiedanimal said:


> This ^
> 
> OP, you seem like a nice person and your car is new and clean, so that leaves navigation and driving skills. Are you taking lots of wrong turns? Are you tailgating or making unsafe lane changes? Speeding? Sudden stops and lurching starts? Any near-misses with passengers in the car? If it's not any of these things, then personal hygiene? Do you have a TRUMP or HILLARY sticker on your car? People are polarized right now and politics is a good way to upset some folks.
> 
> My guess is that you're nervous and, as a result, your driving is less-than-perfect and is giving your passengers the heebie-jeebies.


No not really any of those things. I try to stay away from talking about politics in the car. The driving reports I get each day are reporting mostly smooth braking and accelerating. Ironically the last couple days I've tried being less friendly and not caring about people and that seems to be helping. Just saying hi and asking how they are and then driving in silence, and that seems to be getting me more 5 stars. My rating increased a little again today to 4.42. Maybe a lot of people just want a taxi and no interaction.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snacks.


That's a good idea too- I do keep water and those mints that melt in your mouth in the car, but I don't always offer them, or inconsistently depending on how the conversation goes. I should just make it part of every introduction to offer them.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If you know that you made a mistake then you should end the ride early and suck it up so the pax does not have to pay for your screw-up. If you are certain the pax told you to go the wrong way then you should tell them that that this only happened because they told you to make the last turn. If you were in a surge and it's 2 o'clock in the morning it's not going to make much difference to a bunch of drunks but you should stand your ground. If it wass 2 o'clock in the afternoon with a couple of Yuppies on board then you just take it and move on.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Well this was a situation where I couldn't win basically. This couple didn't care about the money, they were upset freaking out about "OMG it's going to take over an hour to get there", when at 1am that clearly wasn't the case, it added 5-10 minutes on, probably only 5 I think, because 19 is overpass between the two and lights all green at that hour. I really think they just were in the mood to be upset. Just very disproportionate reaction to the situation. I actually kind of felt bad for the husband, because the wife was pretty close to freaking out hysterical, and stomped away from the car as fast as she could when we arrived. I was getting a one star no matter what, just from her reaction right after the wrong exit, so even though I did offer some money and they didn't take it, I feel I might as well of gotten paid for the ride, they would have stomped off and gave one star either way. Thank god I never have to deal with her again. Talk about petulant and easy to set off, jesus.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have about 85 rides. I had a 4.90 rating as of 10am yesterday. I decided to work where ever and not worry about ratings as a bit of an experiment. About 75% of rides were students. Let's also just say that about the same percentage were of a different ethnicity than my own. 

Today before giving a single ride I am now down to 4.83. I think this is evidence (unless I had horrible BO yesterday and didn't notice it!) that who you pick up and where you work matters a lot in regards to the rating system.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> Well sure enough, I woke up today to my rating had gone down to 4.21. So I put in a complaint about the couple and asked not to be paired with them again. It probably won't help my rating though. I don't see where you can change the rating of the pax in the current app though, I was going to change their rating to 1 to help warn other drivers.


Seriously? The error was entirely your fault, as far as I can tell they did nothing wrong whatsoverer. Did they use obscenities?

And you're going to lie about what happened to blame them.

If you do this, you deserve deactivation and good riddance.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Seriously? The error was entirely your fault, as far as I can tell they did nothing wrong whatsoverer. Did they use obscenities?
> 
> And you're going to lie about what happened to blame them.
> 
> If you do this, you deserve deactivation and good riddance.


Well you weren't there. They made the entire 30 minute or so ride very uncomfortable, saying things like he doesn't know what he's doing, the aforementioned "you have to make a u-turn" while we are on the bridge, yelling out each turn, and then stomping away quickly at the end without a word while I was trying to somewhat make things better offering them money because of their upset-ness. Although in hindsight I shouldn't have tried to be so bend over backward nice the way they were acting.

If I had been in their position and there had been some confusion regarding the route and we ended up taking the wrong bridge, yes I would have been disappointed and maybe asked if the driver could take some off the bill, but I would not have acted anywhere near the way these folks did. So I feel that I did the right thing rating them low, both to make sure I don't see them again, and to help warn other drivers that these may be people who might give a hard time or aren't very forgiving. Like I said before, I think they were really more pissed about the surge happening right as they got off the plane. They were quoted one rate as they got off, and then another much higher when they actually ordered the Uber apparently. And I did see it happen where the airport got bright red very quickly right around that time.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

An update, today I'm back up to 4.45, and have 25 ratings of 5 star now, so it may be getting better. I'm real close to being up to "acceptable" now lol.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Another update today, I am back up to 4.53, and received a couple more badges, so I guess I am safe from the ax for the moment. Slow Friday night though. Am going to try going out Sunday morning and afternoon and see what that is like.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer water and snacks.


Uber troll.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> That's a good idea too- I do keep water and those mints that melt in your mouth in the car, but I don't always offer them, or inconsistently depending on how the conversation goes. I should just make it part of every introduction to offer them.


Congrats on your ratings going up.

Unless Uber is giving you a water and mints fund which I doubt don't waste your money on these things. Phone charger is ok.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Update- my average is up to 4.60 now with 35 five star ratings, so maybe I'm out of the woods now? That "your ratings are getting too low" message is still showing in the app, although I just reached 4.6 tonight. I noticed that the less I tried too hard and offered mints and chatted people up, I seem to be getting better ratings. Got rid of the big container of mints in the front seat, lol.


----------



## Michael Rotter (Dec 15, 2016)

You do not need worry.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't see any new posts from people saying they were deactivated for going under 4.7. Maybe things are changing.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Now this is odd...Monday I had 45 five star ratings average 4.65. I give 2 rides on Monday, neither seemed to rate me the past couple days and I didn't do any driving since Monday. Now I check today and it says 44 five stars and 4.63. So apparently one of my previous ones was changed somehow. But I thought pax had a time limit like 2 days. Very odd. The only other thing I can think is if older ratings can fall off after a certain time or something. But I've only been a driver since early November. Weird.


----------

